# Hamm



## tarantulabarn

Only 10 weeks to go now, hope youre all saving!!

If you need poly boxes let me know and ill make sure they are loaded before we go

Still have a couple of seats left if anyone else is interested


----------



## cornmorphs

10 weeks is that all it is? jesus..
not 100% what i'm doing for this one yet, but would like to go.
i need to get down to that place near you mate and get myself some of them boxes, they are about 5 times the price where i get them from.


----------



## tarantulabarn

I am coming up to northampton at the end of Jan to pick up 30 vivs that i am having made, if you want some polys let me know and i can bring em up with me


----------



## cornmorphs

that would be sweet mate.
i'll get onto the site over the site mate and get the exact sizes..
who is making the vivs for you?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Custom aqaria, makes a superb viv. very stong and well made


----------



## Rembrandt

I was toying with the idea of heading over to Hamm in March. I see from the DEFRA website that pet reptiles have no import restrictions providing the owner accompanies the pet and a vet has confirmed it's healthy. Do purchases at Hamm fit this criteria?


----------



## Blazey

surely they have more restrictions than that or u could bring anything over :shock:


----------



## oldelpaso

Blazey said:


> surely they have more restrictions than that or u could bring anything over :shock:


A receipt to prove you bought it...

Other than that, all you may need is the relevant paperwork if it's a species covered by CITES 8)


----------



## Blazey

wow i didnt know that.


----------



## oldelpaso

Yeah it's good isn't it


----------



## Blazey

suppose its alright yeh


----------



## tarantulabarn

We are all part of the european union now so you can bring anything in provided you have the paperwork ie: boas and pythons are on cities 2 so you need a reciept from thwith his address on, actually theres not much on cities now but if anyone wants a full cities list i can email you one


----------



## pixie_bex

What date in March does anyone know??? Need to book holiday at work .


----------



## cornmorphs

usually the 2nd saturday in march


----------



## tarantulabarn

Its March 10th


----------



## cornmorphs

thats ok then, i have that weekend booked off


----------



## tarantulabarn

I am actually looking forward even more than usual to this one, I wont be driving the 950 miles myself, ill be sitting back in the recliner seat on the coach watching dvds with refreshments on tap!!!!


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, tell me about it,
i managend to do it for under 1000 miles for the 1st time... 998 lol..
steve is houten any good in comparision to hamm?


----------



## tarantulabarn

No where mear as good, a lot smaller but still worth the trip


----------



## cornmorphs

i have booked off both weekends with the intention of choosing one... i know i like hamm, so i guess IF i go, then it will be hamm out of the 2.


----------



## pixie_bex

Nigey come to Hamm im going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROADTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CBR1100XX

PM sent Tarantula Barn :wink:


----------



## CBR1100XX

well I am going to Hamm :lol:


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands

someone pay for me to come ?  

might go later in the year..... deffo can't afford to go now


----------



## Dan

tarantulabarn said:


> No where mear as good, a lot smaller but still worth the trip


I don't know if that's fair but i guess it depends what you want.

It is smaller, and there are less people but it is MUCH comfier and doesn't smell as bad (7000 people with BO at Hamm aint a nice smell). I have also found more unusual stuff at Houten with better prices.

I actually enjoy Houten more because you can move and see the tables plus you get to talk to the people their on a more personal basis rather than the cattle feel you get at Hamm.

Out of the two i definately prefer Houten.


----------



## cornmorphs

thanks dan lol, well thats confussed me..
just to make it worse, there were 15000 people at hamm in september


----------



## CBR1100XX

So is Hamm a place where I need to know what I want and when I see it buy it? 

None of this looking around for a better price, go back later jobs.


----------



## tarantulabarn

I do houten, nimejen nimeagen and hamm and out of all of them Hamm is the best for me, plent of reptiles amphibs tarantulas phasmids substrates etc stc, i have found the metherland shows too expensive and not enough veriety, if you were just after tarantulas then stuttgart is the best show, Hamm is packed all day but all the sellers will do you a deal . Its down to personal preference really


----------



## Dan

Sorry, my intention wasn't to confuse people  

There is no doubt at all that Hamm offers a wider range on the whole as there are so many people selling. I just find that many people are offering the same species and that the animals which should be cheaper are more expensive and the animals you expect to be expensive are cheaper.

I just prefer to be less crowded which is what i get at Houten and because my main focus is snakes it would seem obvious that the home of "snake day" is the better place for me.

When it comes to shopping around you are taking a risk. Yes the best offers are to be had at the end of the day but none of the best stuff stays around that long. Much of the best quality deals are done before the doors are even opened so you have to take what you can get when you can get it.


----------



## cornmorphs

too right the prices are to be watched.
but i know the prices i am looking for, so thats cool.. i guess some people wont do.


----------



## thorrshamri

I think I may go again there too :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs

and this time you can buy be a german hotdog for not having the time to talk to the mighty Nigemeister last time :lol:


----------



## tarantulabarn

I have just managed to get this list from the organisers, these are the sellers that have already booked tables



Exotic Animal
Select 
Anbieterverzeichnis 
Zentralhallenplan anzeigenSupplier summary for 25. Terraristika on the 10th March 2007 
Firstname	Lastname	Row
ABC Anemalerie	W



Dieter	Ammermann	26
We offer this: Thamnophis ordinoides NZ06Natrix natrix natrix NZ06Testudo graeca ibera 04/05 und 06Maurische Landschildkröte NZ 04-06 


Anette	Andreason	RG
We offer this: Leopardgeckos in different morphsandplastic boxes:185¤125¤75 (1,3 litre)245¤185¤75 (3 litre)Welcome to AA.Geckos 


Jörg	Antons	TU
David	Appelton	W
Aqua Terra Shop	W
Jürgen	Arens	1
Thomas	Attermeier	1
Manfred	Au	RG
We offer this: Furcifer pardalis "Ankify"Chamaeleo rudis / Chamaeleo hoehnelii / Phelsuma barbouri / Pogona vitticeps / verschiedene Geckos / StabschreckenFragen an: [email protected] 
Hans-Werner	Auer	W
Andreas	Augustin	12
We offer this: Furcifer pardalis / Diego Suarez eigene Nachzuchten - CB 
Pedro	Avaria	TU
Björn	Aye	5
Henk	Baljeu	12
We offer this: Offering diffrend species of Chameleons 
Eva	Barcenas	RG
Armin	Bauer	16
Thomas	Bauer	18
Alexander	Beck	1
Kevin	Becker	2
Gilbert	Behnke	RG
Claus	Bekston	W
Marc	Bell	W
Eddy	Benscher	G
Conny	Bente	ZR2
Stefan	Bersebach	18
Arno	Bertels	18
Andrea	Bertlein	7
Joachim	Bete	KR
Janette	Beveridge	RG
Robert	Biernacki	G
Jindrich	Blahoz	4
Wolfgang	Blasig	20
Kurt	Bleys	21
We offer this: Chameleons und producte + Pogona vitticeps 
Michael	Bollhorn	5
Torsten	Bosse	21
Markus	Brandt	1
Martin	Braune	21
Jonathan	Brecko	RG
Firma	Bremod Modellbau	ZR2
Daniela	Brinkmann	W
Richard	Brook	ZR3
Mike	Brown	21
Thomas	Brunner	7
Frank	Bruse	11
Burghard	Bröckling	21
Sascha	Buchholz	21
Christian	Buchholz	2
Wolfgang	Buchhorn	18
Christian	Buchner	TU
Olaf + Petra	Buchner	22
Stefan	Bugzel	TU
Dieter	Bundt	17
Carsten	Bähnisch	26
We offer this: Pogona Vitticeps gelbe und rote Zeichnungen. 
Ivonne	Böehnke	7
Karel	Böhm	4
Alberto	Cadouni	22
Thorsten	Carl	RG
Frederic	Cavy	14
Firma	Chimaira	Saal
Arno	Christoph	17
Theo	Clanzett	W
Jeff	Clark	W
Bob	Clark	TU
Renate	Clarkson	29
We offer this: Furcifer pardalis Diego suarez NZ. 
Valery	Clay	7
Jerry	Cole	12
Copenhagen Reptile Center	RG
Crysal Palace Reptiles	12
Stefan	Dangel	5
Paolo	Dassetto	RG
Dauvi Verlag	ZR2
Bart	De Witt	17
Andreas	Deck	TU
Nicolas	DEFABIANI	12
Sven	Denkewiz	G
DGHT	Saal
Florian	Diephold	TU
Nils	Dijkgraaf	14
Richard	Dijoux	RG
Alexander	Doberning	W
Firma	Dragon Inh.C.Faust	Saal
We offer this: Das komplette DRAGON Sortiment. Vorbeischauen lohnt sich!! 
Thorsten	Drewes	W
Jochen	Döhmen	22
Andreas	Dönneweg	23
Daniel	Döring	17
Dietmar	Dörre	23
Klaus	Ebnet	TU
We offer this: Axolotl (Ambystoma mexicanum) Wildtyp und Humphrey For
Felix	Edinger	W
We offer this: Boa constrictor, Morelia viridis, Python regius 
Holger	Ehlers	8
Lars	Einfeld	RG
Cisarova	Eliska	KR
Hendrick	Elmenhorst	2
Terrarientechnik GmbH	ENT	W
Daniel	Entholzer	W
Dirk	Ercken	RG
Thomas	Ernst	8
Exotic-Haus	W
Sven	Faes	8
Vaclav	Faina	4
Firma	Farma Pyhton s.r.o.	4
Frank	Feistner	13
Marc	Fergin	19
Rainer	Fesser	3
Franz	Figenbaum	G
Thorsten	Follmer	5
Magnus	Forsberg	14
Jochen	Franz	14
Volker	Franz	W
Jasmin	Friedrich	KR
Christoph	Fritz	KR
Heinz	Frühauf	7
Dieter	Fuhrmann	12
Tim	Gahlert	25
Markus	Gann	25
Fritz	Geierhos	ZR3
Mario	Geißinger	13
Daniela	Gerrich	ZR3
Christina	Gerschermann	TU
Liliana	Geza	4
Stefanie	Giesen	9
Glades Herp inc.	31
Glades Herp inc.	G
Gottfried	Glas	21
We offer this: Pantherophis guttatus Kornnattern verschiedene Farben Bartagamen rötlich und gelblich 
Stefan	Glaser	19
Wolfgang	Glaser	21
Manuel	Gonzales	RG
Peter	Grabowitz	6
We offer this: Diverse Wirbellose aus eigener Hobbyzucht Vollständige Liste auf: www.polyped.de 
Dirk	Graeber	23
We offer this: Biete : Rhampholeon brevicaudatusRhampholeon temporalis,Chamaeleo montium Nzen 8/06,Furcifer oustaletti Nzen 10/06,Chamaeleo calyptratus Nzen 08/06,1.1. Chamaeleo sternfeldi adult,Snow-Kornnatter Nzen 2006,div. Bartagamen Pogona vitticeps..Miner-All Indoor & outdoor u.v.m.E-mail : [email protected] 
Karsten	Grahl	23
Rainer	Grohs	TU
Marcus	Grück	8
Frank	Grützmacher	29
Thorsen	Gurzan	2
Mattias	Gustavsson	W
Frank	Guzy	10
Klaus	Günther	W
Klaus	Günzel	TU
John	Gödde	RG
Frank	Götting	18
Alexandra	Haak	RG
We offer this: Vogelspinnen, Schnurfüsser, Skolopender, Skorpione // Birdspiders, Millipedes, Centipedes and Scorpions.Bei Vorbestellung biete ich folgende Rabattstaffel / following discount by order in advance:40,- bis 99,- Euro –10 % // ab 100,- Euro –12%---------------------------Liste per mail anfordern:[email protected] oder www.exotenzucht-haag.de Jens	Hahn	G
Andreas	Halbig	2
Gerhard	Hallmann	12
Siegfried	Hallmann/Seil	26
We offer this: Pfeilgiftfrösche 
Jutta	Hanisch	7
Daniel	Harden	26
Paul	Harris	27
Melanie	Hartwick	RG
We offer this: Eublepharis macularius (Leopardgecko) - Farbzuchten:High Yellow, Hypo, Super Hypo (Tangerine Carrottail), Tremper Albino, Giants... 
Stefan	Haschke	21
Dirk	Hasselberg	W
We offer this: Python regius, Pastel-Jungle Python regius, Nominat (Pastel Sibs) Epicrates c. cenchria Pantherophis guttatus (creamsicle) 
Andreas	Haubner	5
HCH	22
Sven	Hehmann	RG
Alexander	Heide	18
We offer this: Pantherophis guttatus DNZ 08.06Pantherophis o. rasaleni DNZ 08.06 & DNZ 09.05Paar Panterophis o. rosaleni 1.1Pantherophis bairdi 2.0 
Erik	Heidmann	RG
Daniel	Hellkvist	W
Jürgen	Hellwig	6
Gerrit	Helming	6
Eveline	Herbert	KR
We offer this: Furcifer pardalisChamaeleo calyptratusEryx colubrinus loveridgiiPanterophis guttatusEuplepharis macularius 
Michael	Herrmann	25
Claudia	Hessler	RG
Rosita	Heyens	3
Gerad	Heynen	10
We offer this: Pantherophis guttatus spec '06Pantherophis obsoletus spec '06Timon lepida '06Lampropeltis get. nigritus '06 
Wolfgang	Hickler	W
We offer this: LeopardgeckosSteppenlemminge,Phasmiden (Pharnacia, Diapherodes Epidares, Lonchodes div., Heteropteryx, Anisomorpha, Aretaon, Sungaya, Chondrostethus, Ramus, Eurycantha, auch Eier weiterer Arten, u.A. Phyllium)Schaben (Eublaberus, Sheffordella, Blaptica) 
Ray	Hine	TU
Michael	Hinrichs	TU
Claus	Hoffgaard	6
Thomas	Hofmann	RG
We offer this: versch.Phelsumen und andere Geckonen,P.regius,Schildkröten,Anolis,Insekten 
Sven	Hofstädt	2
Are	Hogner	RG
Andreas	Hohmeister	G
Ben	Hoiting	RG
Tino	Holfert	7
Christian	Hoppe	RG
Klaus	Hoppe	3
Hilmar	Hufer	W
Volker	Huhn	14
Johan	Huisman	TU
Claus	Huwig	14
Klaus	Hübel	3
Stefan	Hännig	13
Peter	Höhler	8
Iguana Verde	13
Anita	Illig	23
Michael	Isensee	RG
We offer this: Ich biete D. variabilis an. Außerdem noch Trockenhefe (Springschwanzfutter) und auch tropische Springschwänze. 
Saskia	Jagodcinski	W
Peter	Jakubasch	23
Gilar	Jaroslav	4
Sune	Jensen	25
Morten	Jorgensen	10
Elke	Jungeblodt	RG
We offer this: Dasypeltis atra grün und rot - Eierschlange - eigene Nachzucht aus 9/06 Dasypeltis medici medici - NZ aus 05 Phrynosoma Platyrhinos - Wüstenkrötenechse Chamaeleo Calyptratus - Jemenchamäleon - Nachzuchten Vogelspinnen 
Herwig	Kahlenberg	3
Wolfgang	Kaiser	24
Firma	Kakteenwelt	ZR4
Karsten	Kamke	8
We offer this: Kornnattern in verschiedenen Farben / different Cornsnake morphs www.snakeguy.de 
Marcus	Kampa	G
Ajoscha	Karwatzki	23
Corina	Kaufmann	8
Birgit	Kaup	RG
Michael	Kiesel	3
Oliver	Kirchner	24
Kirschner & Seufer Verlag	ZR1
Matej	Kline	29
We offer this: Furcifer pardalis (Tamatave, Nosy Be, Ankaramy pink), Chamaeleo calyptratus, Furcifer verrucosus Drosophila sp. Info: [email protected] 
Ingo	Klinkenbus	27
Michel	Klumpers	27
Thorsten	Klus	24
Guido	Knoll	8
Manuela	Kohlmetz	6
Jürgen	Kollberg	RG
Norbert	Kotzor	28
Christian	Krautwald	KR
Michael	Kreuzer	G
Elmar	Krings	6
Thorsten	Kroes	29
Detlef	Kruse	ZR2
Rene	Kuhls-Oppermann	14
Hanno	Kuhn	8
Firma	KuK Terrarien	Aussen
Sacha	Kurth	TU
Frank	Kurth	TU
Stephan	Kurtius	G
Andreas	Kühn	28
Heiko	Kühne	1
Mathias	Köger	10
Mathias	Köhler	10
Thomas	Kölpin	5
La Ferme Tropicale	W
irma	Labude	ZR1
Klaus	Lamberts	14
Werner	Langen	13
Bastian	Langer	5
Walter	Langer	ZR4
Christian	Langner	3
Thomas	Lausecker	RG
Jens	Lauterbach	ZR4/5
Maren	Leesemann	25
Eric	Leffers	6
We offer this: LEOPARD GECKOS!http://members.home.nl/e.leffers 
Michaela	Lehmann	27
Jens	Lemke	KR
Dr.Michael	Liebich	1
Rene	Liedtke	10
Filip	Loghitano	19
We offer this: Dasypeltis, Lamprophis, Pareas, Apopeltura, Acrochordus,Psammodynastes, Gonyosoma, Cyrtodactylus, Ptychozoon,Megophris, Agalychnis 
Ralf	Lorey	G
Karl	Lödige	KR
M+S Reptilien	Saal
kay	Maciejek	RG
Thorsten	Mailänder	29
We offer this: Leopardgeckos (EublepharisMacularius)www.MackSnow-Leopardgeckos.de 
Markus	Mann	KR
Helmut	Mannstein	KR
Jiri	Marek	4
Gerd	Marquardt	5
Robert	Marx	G
Kline	Matej	4
Jörg	Matuschek	RG
We offer this: Pogona vitticepsEpicrates cenchria maurusTheraphosa blondi 
Nadine	Maurer	30
We offer this: Farbbartagamen ( Pogona vitticeps) rot X sandfire red/yellow orange X yellow/pastell sandfire yellow X sandfire red/yellow rot X yellow/pastell Pogona henrylawsoni 1.1 und Jungtiere Phelsuma klemmeri 
Christophe	Mauviers	RG
Frank	Meister	17
Christian	Melaun	6
Dieter	Mende	18
Marc	Mense	W
Steffen	Merla	ZR4
Christian	Meyer zur Heide	W
Stefan	Moeller	17We offer this: 1,1 Elaphe quatuorlineata muenteri2,0 Euprepiophis mandarinus (Vietnam)1,1 Oreocryptophis (Elaphe) porphyraceus coxi (Loei, von versch. Elternpaaren)2,2 Oreocryptophis (Elaphe) porphyraceus vaillanti (Tam Dao, von versch. Elternpaaren)0,1 Rhynchophis boulengeri (Tam Dao)0,1 Zamenis longissimus (Schw. Jura)1,0 Zamenis longissimus (melanistisch)3,2 Zamenis persicus (graubraun)3,1 Zamenis persicus (schwarz)1,1 Zamenis situla (gestreift)http://www.elaphe.info/[email protected] 
Mirco	Moritz	19
Alessandro	Mozzarecchia	15
Janes	Munneke	ZR6
Mathias	Müller	W
We offer this: Leopardgeckos in verschiedenen Farbformen Kronengeckos Nachzuchten unter www.leopardgecko-zuechter.de 
Dennis	Müller	G
We offer this: Agkistrodon contortrixCrotalus cerastesCrotalus mitchelliiCrotalus viridis 
Silvio	Müller	W
Werner	Müller	RG
We offer this: Boa con.imperator.madagaskarboa acrantophis dumeriliTiegerpythonKornnattern 
Lucia	Müller	5
Uwe	Müller	TU
Dennis	Müller	32
Claus	Müller	2
Reinhard	Münzer	11
Christian	Mütterties	2
Nick	Nadolny	RG
Ted	Nales	20
Namiba Terra	ZR2/3
Elmar	Nasse	RG
We offer this: Phelsuma klemmeriPhelsuma seippi 
Marion	Naumann	ZR4
Marcel	Naumburg	W
Ralf	Neier	7
We offer this: Pantherophis GuttatusAmelanistisch - Eltern: Butter x Bloodred motley het. amelRootbeer - Eltern: Reverse Okeetee x EmoryNominat - Eltern: Reverse Okeetee x Nominat het. amel. 
Sonja	Netopil	30
Patrik	Neusius	11
Holger	Noack	19
Mirco	Nolte	28
Firma	Nordheim Kork	Zelt
Manuel	Noßia	29
Pit	Nuyten	20
Jiri	Nyult	4
Lutz	Obelgönner	30
Wouter	Olthof	KR
We offer this: Epipedobates trivittatus 'huallaga'Epipedobates bassleri 'orange'Dendrobates auratus/more speciesDendrobates tinctorius 'Patricia'Phyllobates terribilis 'yellow'Mantella aurantiacaMantellviridis 
Marie Luiese	Onnebrink	TU
Ines	Orphall	11
Stephan	Otto	ZR2/3
Oliver	Paap	RG
Dimitrios	Panokostopulos	RG
Firma	Panse Vaes Gbr.	23
Martin	Pansegrau	TU
Kurt	Paschek	24
Nicolay	Pedersen	9
Jesper	Pedersen	ZR1
Frank	Pehle	9
Claudia	Petri	W
Jürgen	Petrias	RG
Mathias	Pickawe	ZR3
Tino	Pinterisch	G
Ralf	Pirot	12
Jan	Pohlmann	G
Paul	Poliszuk	W
Zdewer	Prikryl	4
Uwe	Prokoph	G
Ruold	Quadackers	24
We offer this: Orange und Rote Bartagamen(RedHypoRed Orange German Giant)Verschiedene Leopardgeckos, auch het. RAPTOR 
Stefan	Rading	20
Rolf	Radny	TU
Jens	Ragas	12
Thorsten	Rauscher	3
Markus	Reimann	12
Christa	Reiter	Aussen
Ivonne	Rentsch	RG
Edward	Rheinhard	18
El Hage	Riad	30
Peter	Rice	20
Ralf	Richter	RG
Thomas	Riedel	30
Uwe	Riemann	G
Daniel	Riper	W
Dr.Klaus	Roemer	G
Eric	Roza	W
Anna	Roßbauer	28
Tony	Ruggiero	9
Manfred	Salewski	24
Hans-Otto	Sallinski	27
Christian	Sangel	ZR6
Christian	Santen	26
Christian	Santoro	32
Frank	Schaefer	27
Michael	Schardt	32
Michael	Schaub	32
Michael	Scheller	32
We offer this: Vogelspinnen vom Spiderling bis adult. 
Frank	Scheuermann	1
Detlef	Schimanski	31
We offer this: 4.0 rote Regenbogenboas, 0.1 braune Regenbogenboa, südl. Madagaskarboas, graue Pilotnattern, 1.1 graugebänderte Königsnatter, Mexikanische Königsnatter, Königspythons, adulte Boa CCversch. Kornnattern, Pogona henrylawsoni 
Daniela	Schitter	9
Rüdiger	Schlepper	5
Michael	Schlieper	13
Jürgen	Schmidt	19
Ulrich	Schmidt	RG
Jürgen	Schmidts	26
Heinrich	Schmitz	31
Herbert	Schmitz	9
Reiner	Schneider	10
Isgard	Schober	10
Ralf	Scholz	21Marc	Schormann	15
Stefan	Schorn
Ruud	Schouten	13
Franz	Schramke	15
Wilco	Schryver	31
Stefan	Schröder	15
Markus	Schröter	4
Marita	Schulze	W
Peter	Schulze Niehof	G
Benjamin	Schwarz	Zelt
sef	Schwietert	31
Frank	Schäfer	28
Patrik	Schönecker	2
Alexander	Schönhals	TU
We offer this: kornnattern in den Farbvarianten:Okeetee (reverse) Creamsicle (Okeetee)Fluorescent OrangeNominat het Blood RedNominat het Black Albino und Jungle eine Kreutzung zwischen einer Kornnatter und einer KALIFORNISCHEN Königsnatter 
Roman	Schönlau	ZR1
Alexander	Schörgendorfer	15
We offer this: Aspidites melanocephalus(Schwarzkopfpython) Python breitensteini(Blutpython) Leiopython albertisii(Weisslippenpython) 
Sebastian	Sczeponik	26
Henni	Seeber	W
Walter	Seil	20
Guy	Severijns	9
Mathias	Siegel	ZR1
Daniel	Siekmann	15
We offer this: Morelia (Chondropython) viridis, Grüner Baumpython.NZ 2006 der Varianten:High YellowBiak x Sorong Alle Tiere sind absolut futterfest. 
Karl-Heinz	Siepen	30
We offer this: NZ Phelsuma robertmertensiNZ Phelsuma klemmeriNZ Phelsuma mad. grandis \\"high red\\"ZP Phelsuma laticaudaZP Lycgodactylus kimhowelliNZ Phelsuma laticaudaKorviminSteckschlösser für Terrarien 
Verena	Singer	15
We offer this: Wir verkaufen sehr schöne Pogona Henrylawsoni Nachzuchtiere von Juli/August 06, sowie 2,0 Pogona Henrylawsoni adult. Zusätzlich bieten wir Jungtiere und Zuchtpärchen von Mus Minutoides (afrikanische Knirpsmaus) an. 
Erwin	Singer	32
We offer this: Dendrobaten 
Wolfgang	Sittner	W
Bernd	Skubowius	26
Hans	Snuverink	9
Markus	Spieß	9
Thomas	Staas	Saal
Bernd	Stassen	17
Friedhelm	Steffen	11
Thomas	Steffen	9
We offer this: Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis # Honduras Königsnatter - Hypo, Albino, Anerythristic, Ghost, Vanishing,... / Lampropeltis zonata agalma # San Pedro Königsnatter 
Markus	Stollenwerk	15
Gerd u. Dennis	Stradinger	11
Stefan	Strünkelnberg	W
David	Suchar	2 
Jan	Surman	7
Dieter	Symanski	24
Michael	Sörensen	29
Patrik	Talmon	11
Patrik	Talmon	G
Harald	Tanzer	KR
J van het Meer	Ter	ZR6
The Pet Factory	W
We offer this: Wir stellen folgende Tiere /Produkte aus: Tillandsien und andere Terrarienpflanzen, Futtermittel, Zuchtsubstrate zur Insektenzucht, Tiertransportschalen gem. Börsenordnung, Spezialbodengründe, Lasting Clear, ....Im Angebot zur Terraristika:Laborkäfige, neu und gebraucht zu Spitzenpreisen!!!Vorbestellungen sind möglich unter www.thepetfactory.de 
Daniel	Thiel	KR
Dennis	Thomsen	26
Andreas	Toebe	27
Katrin	Tolksdorf	31
We offer this: Leopardgeckos, Bartagamen, Königsnattern, Futterinsekten ,Mäuse 
Hajo	Tongers	24
Stephanie	Trabant	26
Thorsten	Trapp	29
We offer this: ca 50 verschiedene Vogelspinnearten sowie Skorpione,Scolopender und andere Wirbellose... 
Manuel	Triemler	KR
Tropenparadies	07. Aug
Gerhard	Trummer	15
Björn	Tuvesson	2
Francis	Valenta	31
Jan	van der Meulen	18
Ron	Van der Vliet	ZR1
Wilco	van Ee	11
Rene	van Halderen	11
Patricia	van Hellem	16
Martin	van Lieth	11
Eric	van Wanrooy	ZR1
John	Vasilev	G
We offer this: Sandrasselotter (Echis carinatus sochureki) NZ '06 sehr schön und unterschiedlich (hell-dunkel) gezeichnete, kräftige und natürlich futterfeste Jungtiere. VB 40.-Euro. Vorbestellungen unter Tel.:0174/5671858 
Jean Michel	Verdez	16
Esther	Verwej	RG
Marcel	Verwest	6
We offer this: Kornattern 
Thomas	Vinnmann	W
We offer this: Vogelspinnen ca. 150 Arten, auch Raritäten, Witwen, Jagdpinnen, Dipluriden, Hexatheliden, Insekten, Futterschaben u. v. m. komplette Liste unter www.vinmann.de Vorbestellungen sinnvoll, da nicht alles mitgebracht werden kann, bei Vorbestellung günstigere Preise als am Börsentag 
Kai	Vogel	G
Hans-Jürgen	Vogeley	G
Thomas	Volk	16
Alexander	von Freiberg	16
Dennis	Vreuling	16
Barbara	Wagner	G
Alfred	Wallner	G
We offer this: Nachzuchten 2006 Agkistrodon c.laticinctus Bitis atropos,Bitis caudalis Crotalus aquilus.Crotalus ravus Crotalus o.caliginis cerberus Crotalus polystictus Morelia viridis ARU 
Achim	Weber	G
Marcus	Weber	12
We offer this: Phyllomedusa lemur Agalychnis callidryas Gekko vittatus 
Mirco	Weigand	RG
Heinz	Weis	3
Roland	Weissengruber	16
Tim	Welsch	Zelt
Thomas	Wessels	3
Bert	Westermann	Foyer
Gert	Westfahl	16
Kevin	Willekens	W
Marcus	Willig	31
Hans-Jörg	Winner	W
Marcus	Wittfeld	31
Terrarien	Wolf	ZR4/5
Benjamin	Wolf	W
Stefanie	Wolf-Christoph	ZR5
Walter	Wolters	5
Werner	Wolters	5
Marcel	Wuyts	17
Otto	Zauner	16
Helmut	Zilz	TU
Zoo MedLaboratories,Inc	Saal
Zoo Sperrer	25


----------



## cornmorphs

jesus, well i imagine that wont leave much then


----------



## tarantulabarn

cornmorphs said:


> jesus, well i imagine that wont leave much then


?????


----------



## Morbid

I recognised some names in the list..

Among others: Magnus Forsberg, a old friend of mine. Who is really good at _Phelsuma sp_.


----------



## cornmorphs

tarantulabarn said:


> cornmorphs said:
> 
> 
> 
> jesus, well i imagine that wont leave much then
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
Click to expand...

spaces i mean for anyone else to have a table.


----------



## tarantulabarn

i see what you mean, it doesnt leave much room for any other sellers does it, mind you joswig, the organiser has put me on the list for a table but she said there probally wont be one for the forseeable future as they get booked up by the current vendors 3 years in advance


----------



## superhannahmarie

I've never been to Hamm before due to Uni commitments, lack of cash etc, but would seriously love to go this year.

My question is what companies run the coaches there and back, and how do I find out about booking seats etc?

Hannah x


----------



## tarantulabarn

i dont think any companies run trips there, i am running on in march because the convoy was getting too big


----------



## oster101

i would really like to go to some shows this year,could someone post up the details of hamm and all the other shows they know of and where you can get memberships to attend shows,any help would be great.cheers


----------



## cornmorphs

steve how long does the coach take mate? and do you stay in a hotel or come back without messing about too much?


----------



## tarantulabarn

the coach will probally take about 9 hours and we arent staying over, will be back sat pm


----------



## cornmorphs

that sounds ok actually... i dont think i will buy much if anything but would love to go anyway


----------



## CBR1100XX

you coming nige? :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs

well ihave it booked off, i just dont know 100% yet, a lot of it will depend on how things are when the baby is here in a few weeks.. but i would like to.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Just a quick update,i have sent many forms out in the last week or so that i still havent got back, 

I only have a few seats left so i will have to give these to whoever gets back to me first, you can paypal payment if its easier


----------



## tarantulabarn

Now completely sold out, and only 7 Weeks to go whooo hooo


----------

